# Elektronikas forums >  Fotodiode

## Epis

nopirku fotodiodi ELPD15-22C 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=75-202-32



pirmā oscila bildē fotodiodē spīd ieksā sarkanais Leds un otrā bildē fotodiodei ir pielikts priekšā melns papīrs (nekas nespīd) un ir kautkādi gļuki (itkā ja nav gaisma tad vaidzētu būt attiecīgi 0V
un tālāk tas ko esu uzracis caur google līdz šim ->
fiksi apskatījos google tad sanāk kad fotodiode ir ampēru ierīce (curent device) un tad vaig tās ampēras pārvērst par voltiem un šeit viena shēma ar opampu kā to itkā var izdarīt:
http://www.ecircuitcenter.com/Circuits/ ... opitov.htm


un šeit shēma ar stabilizātoru

šitādu variantu ir vērts Lodēt ??? kas zin moš sanāks  ::  kādu opampu lai ņem ??

nupat atradu vēlvienu piemēru http://www.physics.ucdavis.edu/Classes/ ... 02_rev.pdf
tur par opampiem ir rakstīts kad viņus var izmantot lai ģenerētu voltus kas ir proporcionāli ienākošajām ampērām  :: 
tad jau viss kārtībā jāiet uz veikalu pakaļ kādam opampam  :: 
man liekās kad jātaisa jauns topiks par fotodiodēm.

----------


## Vikings

Man liekas, uzlodējot pirmo variantu visam vajadzētu strādāt. Manuprāt, vari pagrābt jebkādu opampu, kaut vai TL074, viņš maksā sanķikus un pielietojums plašs.

----------


## Epis

apskatījos Argusā tāds ir 25 saņi 4 opampi   ::   rīt aizbraukšu paķeršu pāris gabalus tad redzēs. 
kādu rezistoru lai liek tur dažās vietās bij 100K (citur 10K)

----------


## Vikings

No rezistora ir atkarīgs pastiprinājuma koeficients - tas nozīmē cik liels spriegums būs izejā pie konkrēta apgaismojuma. Ja pareizi no diodes apraksta visu saprotu tad tev drīzāk vajadzēs 100K. Tad pie 18uA ieejas strāvas ieejā, opampa izejā būs kaut kas virs 1,5V.

----------


## Mosfet

Fotodiodei ir nepieciešams opamps ar lielu ieejas R, zemu bias current un ..... bet pamatparametri ir nosaukti.
Pašam patīk opa128. 
 ::  
 Var lietot TL07X opi. Tie ir Jfet opi un kaut cik apmierina , bet lēndarbīgi Ja viena diode  tad lietot TL071 081 061 Pretestību āpreķina pēc Vout=Iphotodiodei x R.Pie neinvertejošās kājas tāds pats R kā pie invertejošās. Rparalēli C kas kompensē ieejas kapacitāti un citas lietas  .Uz neivertējošās kājas var padot spriegumu lai kompensētu I tumsas, bet zolīdāk būtu taisīt otru kaskādi.

----------


## abergs

Manuprāt dotās shemas nav praktiski lietojamas.
Fotodiode visefektīvāk izmantojama režīmā kad tā maina pretestību mainoties gaismai, līdz
ar to mainās strāva fotodiodes ķēdē.Dotās shemas izmanto foto-EDS kas ir mazs un retos datasheetos.
Šī varētu būt reāla shemiņa:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/abergs/shemas/1181699025
Ar R1 pieregulē pārslēgšanās slieksni,ar R4 mazina trokšnu iespaidu ap pārslēgšanas slieksni
Opi var lietot jebkuru no **324,**258,**358,**4558 sērijas.

----------


## Mosfet

Nu nu. Atklājums elektronikā  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

neatceros, Tevalo vai Argusaa ir gatava sheeminja, kur ir gan gaismas avots, gan fotodiode, pie tam taa gaisma ir kaut kaa  moduleeta, taa ka shis atskjir, kur ir fona gasma, kur kas

----------


## Epis

nopirku LM324N opampu (4 gabali 1 iepakojumā  :: )  paņēmu intreses pēc attiny11 pa 60 saņiem smd 8kāju iepakjumā ar 6 IO vadiem tur viņam ir tas Comparātors (varēs tad salīdzināt kas labāks atmega8 ADC vai comparātors! 
sākumā uzlodēšu parasto shēmu ar 100K rezistoru -> tad skatīšos oscilā kas notiek un ja būs stabils rezultāts tad mēģinās iebarot iekš atmegas8.
moš kāds var kādu linku iesviest par to komparātora izmantošanu -> skaidrs kad viņš tiakai salīdzina ienākošo strāvu ar bāzes strāvu bet es lasīju kad lai izmantotu viņu kā ADC tur vaig kautkādu kapacitātoru ko tad fotodiode uzlādē (noteiktā laika intervālā) un tad mēra cik ātri viņš izlādēsies un tad tas izlādes laiks itkā varētu būt tās fotodiodes noķertās gaismas spilgtuma vērtība. Tā ir ??

----------


## marcina

Kur tad Attiny11 par tādu cenu var iegādāties!?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

tad ar to sinusa veertiibu, kas ir ciparota, gribi it kaa uzvilkt liinijas tur, kur taas nav uz diska? Bet, ja intensitaate maINAAS VAI DISKS AR DEFEKTU VAI KAS CITS?  Vai nav labaak likt skaitiitaaju starp divaam liinijaam un kontroli, vai pareizi skaita?

----------


## Epis

> tad ar to sinusa veertiibu, kas ir ciparota, gribi it kaa uzvilkt liinijas tur, kur taas nav uz diska? Bet, ja intensitaate maINAAS VAI DISKS AR DEFEKTU VAI KAS CITS?


 saprati pareizi šitas variants uztaisīs vairākas virtuālas līnijas starp vienu melno un balto  ::  šitā var enkodera izšķirtspēju palielināt līdz bezgalībai. 
Uztaisīju jaunu topiku Mirokontrolieru sadaļā par ACP pārveidotāja būvi un idejām kā to visu uztaisīt un nākošnedēļ iemēģināšu ar fpga uztaisīt ap 1-3 Msps  ACP pārveidotāju ar tiem pašiem 5 bitiem 

Tās izmaiņas vai defektus pirmārt var digitāli detekēt (pārbaudot sīnusa max. un minimālās vērtības) un kad defekts detektēts tad tā pielabošana var notikt digitāli (apreiķinot jaunas sīn.vērtības, vai analogi izmantojot opampu un mainot viņa pastiprinājuma vērtību (par šito vēl būs jādomā)

Es domāju kad vaidzēs uztaisīt atsevisķu topiku par šito enkoderi un saliktu tur visu info. jo temats ir galīgi aizvirzījies no sākotnējā fotodiodes.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, bet kas traucee palaist skaitiitaju, kad melnaa liinija mainaas uz balto un skaitiit impulsus liidz naakamajai melnaajai liinijai un katru impulsu pienjemt par virtuaalo liiniju. Protams, jaabuut atgriezeniskakajai saitei par grieshanaas aatrumu.

----------


## Epis

> Labi, bet kas traucee palaist skaitiitaju, kad melnaa liinija mainaas uz balto un skaitiit impulsus liidz naakamajai melnaajai liinijai un katru impulsu pienjemt par virtuaalo liiniju. Protams, jaabuut atgriezeniskakajai saitei par grieshanaas aatrumu.


 Tas nav īpaši labs variants jo kas notiks ja motors mainīs savu kustības ātrumu?? 
atbilde: Tiks noteikti nepareizi mikro soļi (jeb virtuālās līnijas) 
un vēl sliktāks gadījums sanāk ja motors apstājās stap balto un melno un stāv tad vienkārši nevrēs saprast kas notiek un kurā vietā starp melno un balto motors atrodās (aklā zona  ::  )

----------


## Raimonds1

buutu labi grieshanaas frekvenci saistiit ar impulsu generatora frekvenci. Bet kur atrodas - to tachu sisteema vareetu saskaitiit, cik no peedeejaa linijas nosskaitiits. labi buutu katru reaalo liiniju atseviskji atpaziit.

----------


## Epis

Nevar tā tās līnijas skaitīt balstoties uz kādu frekvences ģenerātoru ir tomēr jābūt kādam apstiprinājumam (stingram faktam) kad tā starplīnija patiešām tur atrodās un vienīgais kas to var apstiprināt ir ACP analogā vērtība līdz ar to citu alternatīvu vienkārši nav, Un šitā arī tiek minēta par Sinusa enkoderu priekšrocību kad izmantojot augstas izšķirtspējas ACP var noteikt precīzi motora pozīciju (kad ivņš ir apstājies un lēnu grižās)

----------


## Vikings

Nav vienīgā alternatīva, vienu es jau iepriekš ieteicu lai izmantotu vairākus fotoelementus un es domāju, šīs divas noteikti nav vienīgās.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā variantu ir daudz,(tie ar daudziem fotoelementiem ir apsalūtie enkoderi kas maksā attiecīgi X reiz vairāk.
 bet šeit iet runa par viss precīzāko (max precīzu) un precīzam enkoderim tā iespējamā kļūda ir max jāsamazina piemēram parastais kvadratūrais ar 100 līniu ripuli dos ārā 400 pozīcijas (tā arī ir enkodera max iespējamā precizitāte) bet SIN enkoderis ar kautvai 5bit ADC iedos 3200 pozīcijas tas ir 8X vairāk nekā parastajā variantā un līdz ar to precizitāte aug arī 8X, protams, starp sīn voltu līmeņiem arī ir sava aklā zona kur ADC vairs nevar izšķirt tās vērtības + trokšņi.

Vienīgi kā varētu parastajam Quadratūrajam enkoderim palielināt to izšķirtspēju virs 4X būtu meģināt paredzēt nākošās vērtības ņemot vērā iepriekšējās un to vērtību augšanas,lejupslides dinamiku, bet šitas variants prasa normālu matemātisko resursu un izmaksu ziņā nebūs neko lētāks ar SIN viļņa dekodēšanu un paredzēšnai ir savs mīnus jo Analogā pasaule ir reāli neprognozējama līdz ar kļūdas % noteikti būs lielāks nekā SIN enkoderim.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja uz ass vareetu kaadu cietaa diska sekciju vai CD uzmonteet, tad izskjirstspeejai probleemu nebuutu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt derētu ko tādu pamēģināt.---> http://www.scienceprog.com/using-gray-c ... s/#article  Piemēram manos DINAMO-SLIVEN servo motoros ir izmantots šis princips.

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, interesants princips, zināju par Greja kodu, bet to, ka viņu var izmantot šādi, lai novērstu kļūdas gan nebiju iedomājies. IMHO vērtīga ideja.

----------

